# Weirdest combination of food I like to eat. You?



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2018)

Peanut butter rolled into salami always gets people scratching their heads until they actually try it. Then, they?re hooked for life!


But my #1 strange food combo has got to be lettuce on my peanut butter & jelly sandwiches. That?s the way my mom always made them and I didn?t know any different until kids at school started making fun of me. At nearly 50 now tho, I haven?t stopped needing lettuce on my PB&J?s. In fact, every person I?ve been able to convince to give it a shot has loved it. I haven?t had a single person say its gross. Give it a shot - you can thank me later!


Oh, as a runner-up in this category, I?d be doing all a disservice to not include kiwi fruit with its skin still on it. Everyone peels the skin off their kiwis before eating them but they?re missing out on the best-tasting part of the fruit! Yeah, its kinda hairy textured but the flavor is tangy and marvelous. Eat a kiwi like an apple - after rinsing it under water - and you?ll never peel another one, I promise


addendum: I completely forgot about my favorite things to do to beverages! First, for chocolate milk, I add a dash of salt. Not that odd really, as salt is well known to enhance the flavor of chocolate, but a bit strange nevertheless. My other favorite weirdness is in vanilla milkshakes I put freshly ground coffee beans (and sometimes vodka). Have one of those bad boys and it?s like drinking a whole pot of coffee (caffeine-wise). Oh, and it?s delicious times ten, seriously.


----------

